# J H mcLean's



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2012)

..what have I just 'buy it now'd ..??


----------



## epackage (Feb 12, 2012)

Whatever it is you're lucky it don't say Paterson on it or you would no longer own it....[8D][8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2012)

True, but I'd gouge you good on it.. JK[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> True, but I'd gouge you good on it.. JK[]


 I'd offer you $8.01 for it...[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's a labeled and boxed example...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dr-McLeans-Strengthening-Cordial-Blood-Purifier-Label-Originsl-Box-/260926502938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc06e781a


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2012)

If I count the bottles currently in my apartment, and realistically estimate the amount of money I spend on bottles, it all works out somehow.. and I come away with a first-rate ejumakashin..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 12, 2012)

..I mean: edge a meckayshin


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Charlie,

 Quite cordial of you to show this.






"J. H. McLean's "Peace Makers"

 For some reason the profession of gun design and development seems to have been infested with more phonies than any other known vocation. It would be a great injustice to the true craftsmen of the manually operated machine-gun era not to mention in contrast the alleged inventions of Dr. J. H. McLean and his assistant, Myron Coloney. These men invented more mythical weapons, had more publicity, and accomplished less than anyone since Puckle.

 McLean was born in Scotland in 1829, and a few months later his father emigrated to Nova Scotia. At the age of 13 the boy left home and followed the frontier west as far as St. Louis, where he attended a medical college. He decided, at this time, to concoct a preparation known as a "strengthening cordial" which, according to advertisements, would cure just about anything from pink eye to paralysis. The returns from his patent-medicine sales, which were practically all profit, soon made McLean immensely wealthy. At this point he entered the gun-development field. This sudden change in professions was no doubt due to a chance meeting with Myron Coloney of New Haven, Conn., a self-confessed inventor of great renown.


 This pair set out upon a mission, the scope and ambition of which the world has never known; they patented impregnable forts, unsinkable ships, repeating cannon, gun-launched torpedoes, repeating pistols, rifles, and machine guns of all descriptions. The best insight into the aims of McLean and Coloney can be obtained by quoting from a 200-page brochure advertising their world-shaking ordnance designs and extolling the inventors. The pamphlet, entitled Imperial Edict, was written by the promoters themselves, but was phrased stiltedly in the third person.

 "Dr. J. H. McLean's Strengthening Cordial and Blood Purifier, with his other prepared medicines, can now be found in drug stores in nearly every village, hamlet and home in the Western and Southern States--in fact, in many places in Europe as well as the United States-accessible to the poor as well as the rich. That humane mission fully accomplished, that great life work carried out, one might think would be sufficient; but the Doctor's great heart burned to go on--go on to do more for his fellow men. Hearing of the killing and slaughter of the brave soldiers in Europe and Asia at the will of their rulers, he resolved to develop such terribly destructive weapons of war, arms, torpedoes, and fortresses, and such perfect defenses, as would compel all nations to keep peace towards each other.

 " 'Save the Lives of the People' is his motto.

 "In pursuing his professional career unaided and alone, he amassed a large fortune. The people of the Mississippi Valley know well Dr. J. H. McLean's Grand Tower Block and his vast Laboratory. With him to will is to do and to have done, having all the means necessary at his command, and the brain and vital force to carry out his enterprises. He has succeeded in developing, and now presents to the world, the most terribly destructive weapons of war, from a 48-shot pistol and 128-shot rifle (self-loading) up to cannons of all grades; Battery (machine) Guns capable of firing from 600 shots a minute up to 2.000 shots a minute, and sweeping an area of six miles; Infantry and Rifle Protection Forms; Floating and Permanent, absolutely impregnable Fortresses; swift-sailing vessels, which cannot be sunk by perforation.&nbbsp;. . .

 "When the world has fully realized the grand success of the crowning act of the life of Doctor fames Henry McLean&nbbsp;. . . we think all will acknowledge that he is truly a Man of Destiny, a great reformer in the highest sense of the word, and a savior of the tyrannized and down-trodden human race. 'So mote it be.'

 It will be noted that McLean could not resist the temptation to list the wonderfully curative powers of his patent medicine at the same time he described the awesome engines of war he and Coloney invented. It is hard to believe any man could write about his own accomplishments in such glowing terms without stretching his ego to the exploding point.

 Myron Coloney, in writing about himself in the same pamphlet, left no indication that he was suffering from an inferiority complex and admitted that he even startled himself, at times, with his various gun inventions. A short quotation is given from the many pages he wrote about himself.

 "Myron Coloney was born in St. Lawrence County, N. Y., on the 24th of April 1832, and when still quite young, exhibited great constructive skill and mechanical ability in building boyish sawmills, apple-paring machines, animal traps & etc., of curious and novel workmanship. Amongst those rich traits of character with which he was endowed, there was also a deep love for literature. This desire grew almost into a passion, and determined the young lad to enter a printing office, rather than follow his father's more successful trade.&nbbsp;. . .






 "Among the most important creators of wealth, in any nation, are the inventors. They are the pioneers in merchandising, in mechanics, and in the arts of sciences. One class of ingenious men invents a new forcible and impressive method of making known their business and of selling their wares, and thereby secure wealth for themselves and afford a means of livelihood to their employees. Other inventive minds, of a mechanical turn, perceive defects in mechanism, and thereupon, originate new devices which cheapen cost and increase production. Both of these classes, in their way, are creators of the wealth of a nation.

 "There are others, and great inventors, who, with one master stroke of genius, wipe out all past works of a class and create instead better and more useful forms, which in their application, give employment to the many, and contribute to the general prosperity of the nation. The effort of their genius may be directed toward improvements in the tools employed in husbandry, or towards the perfection of machinery for the manufacture of textile fabrics, or in an effort to create more powerful engines of war. Whatever may be the bent of their effort, the achievement is the same. The world is astonished at the result, and then commences to make use of the improvements, and carries them forward to ultimate perfection, employing the labor and the skill of thousands.

 --105--
 "To this class, we think, belongs Myron Coloney, one of the inventors of the Dr. James H. McLean Peace Makers.&nbbsp;. . . Myron Coloney engaged at once with Dr. McLean, and removed to New Haven, Connecticut, where he could obtain the best skill and most able and intelligent mechanics, to superintend and develop these terrible engines of destruction, which are intended to strike terror to the heart of every enemy. Not only those devices&nbbsp;. . . but other great inventions, which his fruitful inventive brain suggested and which he has since perfected, have been called into being, and which will create an enthusiasm and a sense of security in every nation on this globe, handing down to posterity the name of Myron Coloney, in connection with Dr. J. H. McLean's Peace Makers, with the great honor and credit."

 These two self-acknowledged geniuses continued on for more than 200 pages on a subject they both loved, namely, J. H. McLean and Myron Coloney. They stopped only to illustrate the terrible engines of war conjured up in their frequent outbursts of brilliant design.

 Their machine guns were given such colorful names as the "Annihilator," "Pulverizer," "Broom," and "Vixen." But like all strong men, the doctor had his weaker moments and named the most deadly of all his machine guns the "Lady McLean." The paramount motive behind the exorbitant claims of these "Men of Destiny" is to be found after reading 171 pages of sensational copy. At this point the author states:

 "Fortunes to be Made Everywhere

 "The important fact that companies formed in each nation for the manufacture of Dr. J. H. McLean's Peace Makers can contract with their governments to convert all sound old-fashioned guns into these formidable repeaters at a great saving to the government must be steadily remembered. In this business alone companies can make fortunes in each nation. Address Dr. J. H. McLean, 314 Chestnut Street, St. Louis, Mo."

 It is interesting to find, in studying the drawings of McLean's "improved" machine guns, that one rapid-firing cannon has a tubular feed on each side. In order to place the ammunition in this type of feed, the designer drew the cartridges without rims and with a cannelure exactly like the present-day rimless ammunition. While there is no record to show that McLean's great masterpiece ever fired a shot, there is strong likelihood that this drawing was seen later by some wideawake inventor and developed into the rimless cartridge. It is hoped that this was the case, as it would be a shame that such self-admitted talent did not contribute anything to the field of machine gun development except a large stack of meaningless drawings and ridiculous claims.

 Dr. McLean's project was the first attempt of a European to develop a machine gun in America. And should anyone be interested in looking further into his inventions, it will be noted that he remained close to the European demand for volley fire, whereby a number of stacked barrels were to be discharged simultaneously. This ordnance venture, however, proved that unlimited money and publicity cannot make a poorly designed weapon work if the inventor does not have the necessary skill. These self-appointed "geniuses," therefore, were unable to compete with the master mechanics of this era, who did have the happy faculty of knowing what they were doing."From.

American Heritage on McLean's 'Peace Makers'







From.

 Charlie, I commend ye for finding the first Medicine Man and Machine Gunner. In celebration join me and Warren Zevon in a chorus of_ Roland the Thompson Gunner._


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)

Yo Chuck,

 Did'ya see this Tar Wine Balm? You've git a Volcanic Oil, right?

 "McLeanâ€™s 1879 Almanac states that the Blood Purifier contained sarsaparilla, wild cherry, blood root, dandelion, pipsissewa, orange peel and hypophosphites. Hypophosphites are calcium and iron salts that were thought to help treat damaged nervous tissue. The alcohol content was not mentioned but some sources say it was about 80-100% proof!" From.







From.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish I could "buy it now" on one of these![]
 Any relation?


----------

